

Modern Logo - german
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001026.html

======
pg
This is an important image. My instincts tell me there is major unexplored art
territory in the visualization of data.

<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/images/processing-book.jpg>

~~~
palish
It's impressive how good that image looks. Every atom in the graph is just a
translucent blue circle.

I wonder what effects you could achieve with more exotic coloring rules. Not
complicated rules, just interlocking ones, like in the Game of Life.

